# Whats the orginal name of Lacy Plant ?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

I really like that Lacy plant but need that orginal name of it...
Its being used in the OCT Tank of the month seen here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...5-october-2007-tank-month-dan-pellegrini.html

Thanks


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Aponogeton madagasgarensis


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok I found it, but its actually called: *Uvirandra madagascariensis*

That plant is sick....Thanks..


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, we can argue about the name if you'd like, but around the United States it more commonly goes by Aponogeton Madagasgariensis. If you are looking to buy a specimen, that is what I'd look for. It is a very interesting plant, but lots of people have a hard time with it. I've tried it four or five different times over the past 20 years or so. I asked Karen Randall (AGA) about it. Her thoughts were that it might be related to temperature issues, since its native range is sub-tropical.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

What do you mean argue lol ? Im just stating the proper name...
I typed Aponogeton madagasgarensis in to PlantGeek.net and it didnt find it, so I searched till I found it....
Try typing that name your provided me and see what you get...then type in the
name I provided....
This plant is very delicate to tempature...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Mr. Fish said:


> Ok I found it, but its actually called: *Uvirandra madagascariensis*


That's an old synonym, not the currently accepted name. _Aponogeton madagascariensis_ is correct.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

^ and thats why I cant find anything with that name ?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Try looking at any of these:


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php

id=213&category=genus&spec=Aponogetonhttp://www.aquariumplants.com/Aponogetons_s/27.htm

http://www.tropica.com/default.asp

A google search for "Aponogeton madagasgariensis" returns 22,000 hits.


----------

